# Retirement Homes for Horses



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

We do offer some retirement positions. Shoot me a private email. [email protected] or www.productionacres.com


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A good source of info is also your horse vet. Around here, it's not uncommon for folks with horses that have extra room to take on retirement horses at very reasonable rates while providing excellent care since you don't have the typical hassles of dealing with 'normal' boarders.


----------

